# Babies Due Soon , Vancouver BC



## HeidiMG (Aug 1, 2007)

Country: Canada
State/Region: British Columbia
City/Town: New Westminster
Number of rats: unknown at this time
Sex: unknown at this time
Age(s): not born yet 
Name(s): N/A 
Colours: unknown but blue or agouti is highly likely 
Neutered: no 
Reason for rehoming: Can't keep them all 
Temperament: Mother has a excellent disposition and curious nature . Babies will be handled frequently . 

Medical problems: N/A
Will the group be split: Yes , if you have other rat/rats of the same sex otherwise must go in same sex pairs . 
Transport available: Possibly within the lower mainland 
Preferred donation: $7 single $10 same sex pair 

My Blue Dumbo Self rat is pregnant and due to deliver within the next few days . She arrived here pregnant , this was NOT a intentional breeding by any means . The father of this litter is unknown but there is a good possibilty he was either a blue dumbo or hooded agouti dumbo . 

Babies will be ready to go at 5-6 weeks in age and will be adopted out in same sex pairs or singles if you have another rat/s of the same sex . These are PET rats NOT feeders or breeders . 

If interested please contact me through email and I will send you a application form . I only do this to help insure these babies go to the best possible homes as I truly care about their welfare . 

I will keep all interested approved parties updated when the babies are born and as they age .


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

hey there!
i'm interested in your ratty babies. i live in vancouver as well. please email me at: [email protected] if you have any that aren't spoken for!
i would like a pair of males, if possible.


----------

